

Just Watching Violent Events Unfold Online Causes Trauma - l33tbro
http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/watching-violent-events-unfold-over-social-media-can-cause-vicarious-trauma

======
MichaelCrawford
I cannot watch most kinds of horror movies. I'm OK with ghost stories but not
slasher flicks.

If I see graphic depictions of the mutilation of human flesh, I start
visualizing them on my own, and cannot get them out of my mind for weeks
after.

It is for the same reason that I have no piercings nor tattoos. There is a
particular tattoo I'd like to have, but I don't have it as I cannot bear the
thought of having my flesh mutilated.

Ironically I've had two surgeries, and as a patient of mental health
treatment, vast numbers of injections and blood draws. Those don't bother me
at all.

